# Autonomous Maintenance +KPI



## starmoooon (8 نوفمبر 2007)

Autonomous Maintenance 

نوع مميز من الصيانة يعرف بالصيانة الذاتية والتى تختص المشغل للمعدة والقيام بتدريبه عى اربع مستويات(التعرف على اجزاء الماكينة-كيفية التزيت والتشحيم-كيفية اكتشاف العطل -كيفية القيام باعمال الصيانة البسيطة)
حتى يكون قادرا على القيام باعمال الصيانة البسيطة (اسعافات اوليه) للمعدة ويعطى الوقت لمسئول الصيانة فى التفكير فى مشاكل الصيانة الاكثر تعقيدا 
والغاء لمقولة انا اشغل انت تصلح I run you fix

KPI=Key Performance Indicator 

مالا يقاس لايمكن تحسينه مهم جدا ان نتعلم كيفية القياس ووضع المعاير لقياس كل شىء وعدم البعد عن التحسين لمجرد انه لم نتمكن من القياس.
Indicators such asroductivity-Quality-Moral-Safety-Delivery-Cost



اتمنى مناقشة الموضوعان بتفاصيل ...


----------

